# February Acquisitions



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Let's get this party started :cool2:

C&J for PRL short bucks










I should have taken a before pic, because these had a huge nasty stain on the toe box before I got my hands on them. Now their ready for some FL sunshine.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Great start - beautiful shoes. Enjoy.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

This was waiting for me when I got home yesterday.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Picked up this gem off of eBay. Gant OCBD in ecru. Not sure how old the shirt is but hoping the old stock fits me well. If not, then will probably put it up on the exchange.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Great start - beautiful shoes. Enjoy.


Thank you sir


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

sskim3 said:


> Picked up this gem off of eBay


That's a good find. I love picking up NOS


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks! For $27, it seemed like a better bet than buying new. 



Dieu et les Dames said:


> That's a good find. I love picking up NOS


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you sir


I read somewhere - here and also on a blog (see link below) - that it was big at one point to wear white bucks with grey flannels in the winter at Yale and some of the other Ivy's in the 50s. Might be a way for you to sneak in a few wears or your awesome new shoes during the winter.

https://www.ivy-style.com/white-christmas-bucks-flannels-and-a-shaggy-dog.html


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

Given the above post my most recent eBay find should be quite fitting.

NOS Barrie Ltd. White Bucks


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu, always bringing the goods! 

Those Barries look great, too.

I've been eyeing a pair of NOS Dexter made in USA white bucks for a few days now. May have to pick them up.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

No clothing purchases this month but I did just order a Jawbone UP24 on amazon yesterday! Should have it tomorrow - looking forward to using it!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

HOOT said:


> Given the above post my most recent eBay find should be quite fitting.
> 
> NOS Barrie Ltd. White Bucks


Great looking bucks. I will admit that I have not tried the wool flannels with white bucks combination in the winter, but really want to, just haven't had the right opportunity. If you do, it would be great to see how it looks. On the link I posted, I thought the combination looked great. The problem is our Trad dressing already stands out, so that might (at least in my small world) take it a step too far.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Starting off, five new ties, a Robert Talbott from Fiddlermatt, two of the RT wool/silk emblematics I like so much, a BB repp striped emblematic, and a Southern Proper tie I've been wanting for a while and got for 40% off at a great sale.










Secondly, some new sweaters while the weather's cold enough to wear them. A NWT Gant tennis sweater and a BB Shetland from Monocle and a decent-looking sweater from a brand I don't recognize.










Finally, a Saf-T-Bak shooting jacket also from Monocle:


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Great looking bucks. I will admit that I have not tried the wool flannels with white bucks combination in the winter, but really want to, just haven't had the right opportunity. If you do, it would be great to see how it looks. On the link I posted, I thought the combination looked great. The problem is our Trad dressing already stands out, so that might (at least in my small world) take it a step too far.


Thanks. I was looking forward to trying them out with flannels and a shaggy dog just like you said, unfortunately upon receiving them today I found out they are not a US7 as the seller stated but a UK7, meaning one size too large. As much as I hate to do it, I think I might have to return these.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben, is SafTbak good stuff? I picked up a reversible old school camo and blaze orange puffer-ish vest from them a while back. Been collecting dust in my closet for a while.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Reuben, is SafTbak good stuff? I picked up a reversible old school camo and blaze orange puffer-ish vest from them a while back. Been collecting dust in my closet for a while.


No clue, but this particular piece seems to be. Nice fabric, good design, and a convenient poacher's pocket that runs all the way around.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My Wool Overs grey Aran sweater landed yesterday during the snowstorm. Fits great, I'm happy and I can see why Muffy Aldritch likes them.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay for orthopedic shoes. Just got some AE Scottsdales and I'm taking them for their first spin. I love the way they look, although I am contemplating sending them back to AE to have leather soles added.




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Super jealous of that Gant tennis sweater Reuben, good find!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Super jealous of that Gant tennis sweater Reuben, good find!


As am I, I tried to find it or one just like it on line, but no luck yet. It is really nice and classic looking. Too many of them are "tweaked" by some "designer" today so that they don't look like the classic, and while that is fine and the only way for things to evolve, I like this one to look classic.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

The tweed fairy showed up at my house again while I was at work last night.










This tweed has really nice blue and orange lines running vertically.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! These are from my favorite trading partner, Monocle. Hopefully the jackets I sent him fit as well as these sweaters fit me. I've also got a pair of wingtip boots in brown suede on the way. Nothing amazing in quality, but a decent bargain at $35. Going to try 'em out for the rest of the winter and get a nicer pair next year if I like them. 

Personally, I'm jealous of Dieu's bucks, especially since we're the same shoe size. Those are sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Reuben, is SafTbak good stuff? I picked up a reversible old school camo and blaze orange puffer-ish vest from them a while back. Been collecting dust in my closet for a while.


Saf-T-Bak WAS good stuff. Reuben's jacket was made in Altoona PA when times were good (probably 1960's). The name has been acquired by some foreign conglomerate, as I've seen some newer stuff out there made in SE Asia. But I'm a sucker for old canvas, especially "Made In USA" I buy any vintage US made canvas (Saf-T-Bak, Hettrick, Olin Winchester) if it is in good condition. And this was the traddest canvas, with cool, simple lines. humongous pockets, padded shoulder, and a game pouch. I am glad it could be enjoyed.

And thanks to Reuben as always, for the great service. Everything I have acquired in trade is perfect. Look forward to more of it. (how could you let that Gitman stripe go?, that's badass)


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Having just received from AE a list of their current sale models in my size as part of another Seconds Sale, I anticipate something this month. Evil Temptress, Allen Edmonds!!!


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Custom, USA-made pants and shorts with embroidered bow ties and koalas, respectively.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

bigwordprof said:


> Custom, USA-made pants and shorts with embroidered bow ties and koalas, respectively.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those from English?! I got an e-mail from Andi on Monday saying that my cat embroidered corduroys were ready. I'm teeming with anticipation for them to arrive!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

They are from English, Southshore Embroidery, or whatever the company is called. Andi is who I worked with. It's pretty sweet for pants to arrive with no brand tag, just a size and "Made in USA" tag, along with my own fabric, color, and embroidery choices.

I also bought a pair from ebay that are green with a single embroidered shamrock above the back pocket. The products appear to be very good quality and are reasonably priced.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

bigwordprof said:


> They are from English, Southshore Embroidery, or whatever the company is called. Andi is who I worked with. It's pretty sweet for pants to arrive with no brand tag, just a size and "Made in USA" tag, along with my own fabric, color, and embroidery choices.
> 
> I also bought a pair from ebay that are green with a single embroidered shamrock above the back pocket. The products appear to be very good quality and are reasonably priced.


Yeah, I am really excited. I have a pair of non-embroidered brushed cotton pants from them that are really nice. I am excited about my embroidered corduroys and I have a feeling I will be ordering more from them for the spring.

I also think their swimsuits are a deal. I mean, $13 for swimming trunks, embroidered or not, USA-made or not, is just phenomenal.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

May I please have a link to their website? Preliminary search did not yield results.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

https://www.apparelbyssew.com/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> May I please have a link to their website? Preliminary search did not yield results.


 +1, I'm interested in this $13 swimming trunks thing

edit: saw the link, gracias


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> +1, I'm interested in this $13 swimming trunks thing
> 
> edit: saw the link, gracias


Quickest way to the swimming trunks is via their ebay store:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

L-feld said:


> https://www.apparelbyssew.com/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I am intrigued. Is the rise adequate??


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

L-feld said:


> https://www.apparelbyssew.com/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


So much GTH. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I am intrigued. Is the rise adequate??


Yeah, not as high as Bills M2, but comparable to Berle or All American Khakis. The pair I have runs a little snug in the waist and seat, though. We'll see what the corduroys are like. I am hoping they arrive tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

The classic cut chinos that I got are pretty true in the waist and are a tiny bit snug in the waist/seat like L-feld says. They certainly aren't overly tight/slim, and I am pretty thick-legged, but they are definitely not baggy or loose.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Nothing special, but just won a pair of VV Collegiate Khakis on E-bay. I was in desperate need of workhorse khakis for the work week.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Apologies for the dirty mirror but I had to quickly share with the forum after I tried this on. Won a very very heavy jpress full length overcoat in excellent condition. The quality of the jacket surpassed my expectations and felt like a million bucks. I'm glad the measurements are spot on. First item from jpress and hopefully more to come.

on a side note, the girlfriend officially named me a shopaholic. Smh.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Ebayed these for vintage Hanovers for $89 shipped.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Bwahahahahahaha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, brand new custom made orthopedic shoes that are sleeker than half of the non-orthopedic shoes I own. God bless you Mr. Grangaard.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, so much win from SouthShore.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Also, brand new custom made orthopedic shoes that are sleeker than half of the non-orthopedic shoes I own. God bless you Mr. Grangaard.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Very nice L-field, may you wear them in good health and for a very long time.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Steve Smith said:


> Ebayed these for vintage Hanovers for $89 shipped.


Beautiful. Enjoy. Any idea how old?


----------



## Ale House (Apr 27, 2007)

Won this on EBay.. For $17 shipped I took a shot. Made in USA BB button down. First time buying clothes from EBay.. ha. :cool2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

L-feld said:


> Yeah, not as high as Bills M2, but comparable to Berle or All American Khakis. The pair I have runs a little snug in the waist and seat, though. We'll see what the corduroys are like. I am hoping they arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks for the update!!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Florsheim Kingston patent oxfords for my upcoming wedding, actually pretty decent for the price.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Beautiful. Enjoy. Any idea how old?


Thanks. They are from the Golden Age (leather heel, exposed nails, steel V-cleat).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Steve Smith said:


> Thanks. They are from the Golden Age (leather heel, exposed nails, steel V-cleat).


fantastic - great purchase.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

HF Blazer en route. Now if we could just do something about the weather!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

tigerpac said:


> HF Blazer en route. Now if we could just do something about the weather!


Looks like a suit orphan to me.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Florsheim Kingston patent oxfords for my upcoming wedding, actually pretty decent for the price.


Where did you find these? I also need some wedding shoes.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I caved.










I offered the ebay seller 40% of his BIN price and he instantly accepted. Now I wonder if I should have offered less.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Tilton, love those beefrolls. Wear them with pride!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bigwordprof: picked them up from amazon for ~$120 including shipping. I've been wearing them at my desk at work to break them in, but honestly they're comfortable as is. Word of caution- I wear an 11 normally and got a 10.5 in these, you may want to size down or see if you can try some on in person.

Tilton: 'merica!


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, was thinking that myself. Might swap out the buttons after seeing how it works on its own.



Tilton said:


> Looks like a suit orphan to me.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

New SC by Montague Burton, from the company's good years. Mostly got it for the shoulders and pockets.










(Note: picture is the seller's- I wouldn't pair it with that tie or shirt.)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just decided to get an old JAB sack suit on Etsy that looked too good to pass. Hopefully it will fit right. Looks like a mis-pressed 3/2.

















L-feld said:


> Also, brand new custom made orthopedic shoes that are sleeker than half of the non-orthopedic shoes I own. God bless you Mr. Grangaard.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice. What did you do before for orthopaedics? This shows that they need not be ugly.



sskim3 said:


> Apologies for the dirty mirror but I had to quickly share with the forum after I tried this on. Won a very very heavy jpress full length overcoat in excellent condition. The quality of the jacket surpassed my expectations and felt like a million bucks. I'm glad the measurements are spot on. First item from jpress and hopefully more to come.
> 
> on a side note, the girlfriend officially named me a shopaholic. Smh.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Hm, I don't want to burst your bubble but while the sleeve length is just right for a suit or sport coat, it's a bit short for an overcoat. You don't appear to be wearing anything underneath it. Can the sleeves be lengthened? They need to cover your jacket and shirt sleeves, allowing for gloves to be worn.



Tilton said:


> Looks like a suit orphan to me.


Seconded.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Nice. What did you do before for orthopaedics? This shows that they need not be ugly.


There are some decent RTW AE's and Neil M's out there, but there isn't a huge selection of colors and they all have rubber soles. I can get away with normal AE's if I'm not walking around too much, but I am trying to drive less and my office is moving to a metro accessible location. When I found out AE will do custom orders like this, I flipped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

The cat cords look great.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Two Gitman French cuff shirts. To my door for $70 from STP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin (Nov 25, 2010)

First visit to Ben Silver today and walked out with a pair of Alden 403s.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Quickest way to tell that I'm tired of cold weather and ready for spring? I go on a pastel OCBD-buying binge (with a tie thrown in for good measure):



RL OCBD's
BB tie

Needless to say, my spring/summer wardrobe is far more interesting than my fall/winter one, probably because we typically have 9 months of summer and 3 months of "technically not summer, but still hot" down here.

Edit: I posted this from my phone, pulling it up on my ipad made me realize how fuzzy the picture was, sorry about that


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Odin said:


> First visit to Ben Silver today and walked out with a pair of Alden 403s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice (I've been coveting a pair for some time now) - enjoy. I saw a video recently on the store - it looked beautiful (the floor was an insanely old and gorgeous wood), how did it look in person?


----------



## Odin (Nov 25, 2010)

Fading Fast said:


> Very, very nice (I've been coveting a pair for some time now) - enjoy. I saw a video recently on the store - it looked beautiful (the floor was an insanely old and gorgeous wood), how did it look in person?


Thanks. It is old and gorgeous. What struck me was how beautiful the fabrics look in person, especially the wool ties. C&J shoes are amazing as well but expensive.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Odin said:


> Thanks. It is old and gorgeous. What struck me was how beautiful the fabrics look in person, especially the wool ties. C&J shoes are amazing as well but expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


When the catalogue comes, I enjoy it immensely (I ordered a pair of shoes from them once when I was feeling flush and they have sent me a catalogue ever since) and marvel at the selection and seemingly impressive quality: it is nice to hear that the materials are amazing in person.

And you got a great pair of boots - was it impulse or had you researched them? I ask because I almost always research a purchase at that price level pretty extensively, but a few years back, I walked into a store, saw a pair of Alden, shell cordovan, cap-toe boots and so fell in love with them that I bought them right then and there (and have loved them since, proving that impulse purchases can work out, sometimes).


----------



## Odin (Nov 25, 2010)

Fading Fast said:


> When the catalogue comes, I enjoy it immensely (I ordered a pair of shoes from them once when I was feeling flush and they have sent me a catalogue ever since) and marvel at the selection and seemingly impressive quality: it is nice to hear that the materials are amazing in person.
> 
> And you got a great pair of boots - was it impulse or had you researched them? I ask because I almost always research a purchase at that price level pretty extensively, but a few years back, I walked into a store, saw a pair of Alden, shell cordovan, cap-toe boots and so fell in love with them that I bought them right then and there (and have loved them since, proving that impulse purchases can work out, sometimes).


I have had my eyes on Indy boots for a few years but had other holes in my shoe wardrobe to fill first. I feel good about the state of my dress shoes now so the time is right. The only question became 403 or 405. Seeing both in person didn't help make my decision but the store only had 403 in my size so those are the ones I got. I would be equally happy with 405s.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Odin said:


> I have had my eyes on Indy boots for a few years but had other holes in my shoe wardrobe to fill first. I feel good about the state of my dress shoes now so the time is right. The only question became 403 or 405. Seeing both in person didn't help make my decision but the store only had 403 in my size so those are the ones I got. I would be equally happy with 405s.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I've been debating the 403 / 405 issue in my head - and have read a lot about them and am leaning toward the 405, but am not sure. Even the in-person test hasn't sold me for sure yet.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Well, I caved.
> 
> I offered the ebay seller 40% of his BIN price and he instantly accepted. Now I wonder if I should have offered less.


If it makes you feel better, I APPROVE!!!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Well, I caved.
> 
> I offered the ebay seller 40% of his BIN price and he instantly accepted. Now I wonder if I should have offered less.


Okay I've been wondering all week now, what brand are these? The strap is awesome


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on some Berwick 1707. I'll try and post a review once they've arrived.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Okay I've been wondering all week now, what brand are these? The strap is awesome


They are Rancourt for PRL from last summer. Rancourt had posted a picture of them in their blog or somewhere like that last spring and they were retailing at the Ralph store for $545 (but the only had two sizes and told me that's all they got). I don't know where they source the needlepoint straps.


----------



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

All for $5 from a local seller. These are my favourite lot by far.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A fellow member sent me the jacket he'd thrifted at his cost plus shipping . . . $22.78! It's a Harris tweed made-in-USA in grey herringbone with all the wonderful bits of color Harris is famous for. I rushed it down to the alterations tailor so fast I didn't bother to take pictures but will when I pick it up next week. US made, Harris tweed, altered to fit for a total of $132.78. Gawd, I love the Internet!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Topsiders, Campsides, and Charleston Red chinos


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Polo Golf lightweight wool slacks
made in Italy, and I'm loving the side tabs


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Topsiders, Campsides, and Charleston Red chinos


are those the Suffield chino? If so, I ordered the same ones a couple days ago and should be getting them in next week. I didn't realize Charleston Red was that faded, now I can't wait to get them in lol


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Coming soon from a good eBay seller. By July I should be dug out and ready to wear it.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Patrick06790 said:


> Coming soon from a good eBay seller. By July I should be dug out and ready to wear it.


I might break out some madras next week. Temperatures are supposed to reach into the high 70's.

Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yanno, even though I am no fan of Madras, that jacket isn't half shabby none.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I might break out some madras next week. Temperatures are supposed to reach into the high 70s.


I'm very jealous sitting here in my igloo.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

My first sack suit just came in today, needs some sleeve shortening and trouser hemming but that's really it. I love it. The lapels are a bit wider than I'd usually prefer, but that's okay.


----------



## Ale House (Apr 27, 2007)

Another ebay buy.. Orvis Ultimate Khakis for $15. Which was supposed to be out for delivery yesterday but I received nothing.
And two pair of argyle socks from Happy Socks, which were supposed to be out for delivery on Wednesday and I have received nothing..

Not happy with USPS right now.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> are those the Suffield chino? If so, I ordered the same ones a couple days ago and should be getting them in next week. I didn't realize Charleston Red was that faded, now I can't wait to get them in lol


It seems like Uncle Ralph changes the fits every season now! They're the classic fit preppy chino, which I think is a little roomier than the comparable fits that preceded. The preppy as opposed to the lightweight and stretch classic fit chinos is a few dollars cheaper and doesn't have a curtain waistband. Which is fine because I think my waist is done growing (crosses fingers.)

I shared a pic in WAYW. The color and wash is great. Nice, soft, and not too bright.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> It seems like Uncle Ralph changes the fits every season now! They're the classic fit preppy chino, which I think is a little roomier than the comparable fits that preceded. The preppy as opposed to the lightweight and stretch classic fit chinos is a few dollars cheaper and doesn't have a curtain waistband. Which is fine because I think my waist is done growing (crosses fingers.)
> 
> I shared a pic in WAYW. The color and wash is great. Nice, soft, and not too bright.


Look much less pink in the WAYWT thread, more like on their site - nice! I was eyeing those the other day because they're such a steal, good to hear a fit report too.

One minor note: PRL actually calls the color Charlestown Red and not Charleston Red. I don't know what the spelling would be in reference to - maybe direct NE locale competition with the name Nantucket, I don't know. But, sure enough.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked this up on an impulse while walking through JCP today:



still not entirely sure if I'm going to keep it, I'm trying to figure out what to wear it with. I guess white chinos?

EDIT: nevermind, going to return it. I was able to snag a Belted Cow emblematic from LL Bean for $15 after their sale and a giftcard, and I really don't need two new belts (also since the JCP one was $18). If it was red and white I probably would've kept it.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Nice Seiko CMDC, how do you like it? I've been wanting a Seiko 5 for a while but just haven't been able to decide which model.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> Nice Seiko CMDC, how do you like it? I've been wanting a Seiko 5 for a while but just haven't been able to decide which model.


If I might make a suggestion: the Seiko 5 SNK803/805/807/809 (tan/green/navy/black) is a fantastic watch for the money (~$60 on amazon). I've been looking at the navy one for a while, I have a buddy with the black one and I wa really impressed with it. Definitely a candidate for a NATO strap if you're oppose to the ubiquitous quartz timex everyone puts on NATOs


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> If I might make a suggestion: the Seiko 5 SNK803/805/807/809 (tan/green/navy/black) is a fantastic watch for the money (~$60 on amazon). I've been looking at the navy one for a while, I have a buddy with the black one and I wa really impressed with it. Definitely a candidate for a NATO strap if you're oppose to the ubiquitous quartz timex everyone puts on NATOs


That is the "military" model correct? I have been eyeing the navy one myself for quite some time. I found a source on eBay for $6 NATO straps and just ordered a dozen or so. Maybe I'll pick up a Seiko 5 with this weeks eBay sales.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> That is the "military" model correct? I have been eyeing the navy one myself for quite some time. I found a source on eBay for $6 NATO straps and just ordered a dozen or so. Maybe I'll pick up a Seiko 5 with this weeks eBay sales.


It is. Interestingly, the military aesthetic can be toned up or down based on the strap used, but I'm not sure if that shows the versatility of the timepiece or the straps (or a little of both).

I view the seiko 5's as the Honda Civic of watches: sturdy, inexpensive (for an automatic), great features within the price range (automatic, day/date, water resistant, etc), and will run for years with minimal maintenance. The Japanese did something right in both cases lol.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> It is. Interestingly, the military aesthetic can be toned up or down based on the strap used, but I'm not sure if that shows the versatility of the timepiece or the straps (or a little of both).
> 
> I view the seiko 5's as the Honda Civic of watches: sturdy, inexpensive (for an automatic), great features within the price range (automatic, day/date, water resistant, etc), and will run for years with minimal maintenance. The Japanese did something right in both cases lol.


I like the blue because I think it already tones down the military aesthetic on its own. I seems like it'll be quite versatile.

I would definitely agree with you, there are some very good Japanese auto movements out there. I have had several Japanese autos and a few Swiss autos. The Japanese watches, I found, were FAR less finicky than the Swiss watches. I have a sterile submariner homage with a Seagull movement in it. It is an incredibly reliable watch.

Sorry for the derail!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> I like the blue because I think it already tones down the military aesthetic on its own. I seems like it'll be quite versatile.
> 
> I would definitely agree with you, there are some very good Japanese auto movements out there. I have had several Japanese autos and a few Swiss autos. The Japanese watches, I found, were FAR less finicky than the Swiss watches. I have a sterile submariner homage with a Seagull movement in it. It is an incredibly reliable watch.
> 
> Sorry for the derail!


my Seiko Orange Monster diver is the sturdiest/most reliable automatic I own. Also though, seagull makes pretty dang good movements at their price point. They sell a tourbillon for around $1,200 or so that, while not as nicely finished, is still around $48,000 less than it's Swiss or German counterparts.

im done derailing too, sorry mods :smile:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> First visit to Ben Silver today and walked out with a pair of Alden 403s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome to the Indy boot club. I have the 403's as well and love them. I chose the 403 because I'm a fan of chromexcel and my understanding is the 403's aren't as stiff as the 405's. Either way, a great boot all around. FYI, Rancourt & Co sells a 1.5" brown chromexcel belt if you're looking for something to go with your 403's. I'm now coveting the color 8 cordovan Indys from TSM

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> It seems like Uncle Ralph changes the fits every season now! They're the classic fit preppy chino, which I think is a little roomier than the comparable fits that preceded. The preppy as opposed to the lightweight and stretch classic fit chinos is a few dollars cheaper and doesn't have a curtain waistband. Which is fine because I think my waist is done growing (crosses fingers.)
> 
> I shared a pic in WAYW. The color and wash is great. Nice, soft, and not too bright.


just saw this, thank you for the response. I'm glad to hear it, I ordered the same one (Classic fit preppy) and was wondering if the fit was going to be okay, I was afraid it would be overly slim. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I like it quite a bit so far. It was totally an impulse purchase. We were at the Leesburg Outlets yesterday and they had a Seiko store so I got to look at quite a range of options. I like the simplicity of the face. The price was pretty good so I figured what the hell.



dkoernert said:


> Nice Seiko CMDC, how do you like it? I've been wanting a Seiko 5 for a while but just haven't been able to decide which model.


----------



## Yanks27 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm ensuring a quick spring by buying my first moleskin pants. Got an olive Incotex on the bay for a good price.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

So, the rise is fairly standard? Not a semi-low rise?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> It seems like Uncle Ralph changes the fits every season now! They're the classic fit preppy chino, which I think is a little roomier than the comparable fits that preceded. The preppy as opposed to the lightweight and stretch classic fit chinos is a few dollars cheaper and doesn't have a curtain waistband. Which is fine because I think my waist is done growing (crosses fingers.)
> 
> I shared a pic in WAYW. The color and wash is great. Nice, soft, and not too bright.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Found this thrifting in Portland.










Its well worn, but for the price even if I only wear it a couple of times it will have been worth it.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

No. 8 shell cordovan watch strap for my 1956 Omega Seamaster (501 calbre) en route!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

AE Duke from the Seconds Sale


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Trad-ish said:


> So, the rise is fairly standard? Not a semi-low rise?


I just tried them on and then my M2's and the rise is almost identical. The M2 was a _hair_ longer.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Almost forgot I picked this up in Freeport. Not urban wear, but I do believe it has an element of outdoor trad to it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty boring, and I have another one of this exact shirt (RL Custom Fit OCBD in white), but I like the one I have enough that I figured I always have room for another staple:



I have a pretty large and versatile (IMHO) collection of shirts, but I just recently started hunting for OCBDs specifically. Even though alpha sizing is considered blasphemous in most circles, the Ralph Lauren (blue label) Custom Fit OCBDs in medium are aome of the best fitting shirts I own. I do wish the collar points were longer, but fit Is higher on my priority list. I'll keep buying them if they keep making them.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

OF, I completely agree. I don't even waste time trying out other OCBD's because I love PRL custom fits so much.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> OF, I completely agree. I don't even waste time trying out other OCBD's because I love PRL custom fits so much.


I've tried BB and J Crew several times in the past in varying fits, I just feel like the PRL customs fit me better in the body (not too loose or tight). Also, it helps that I can always find them marked down to ~$40/apiece either at Marshalls/TJ Maxx or Macy's/Dillards on clearance. Go with what works I guess.

<tangent>

As for shirts in general (and I mentioned this in that shirt thread a while back) 95-98% of the shirts I own are Ralph Lauren because of the price/quality ratio and the range of options. I know people have mixed opinions on RL (and justifiably so in some cases), but I've bought some great linen shirts, flannel shirts, OCBDs, sport shirts, formal shirts, etc from them that are relatively relatively inexpensive, fit well, and hold up well. I value the ability to walk into a store with a reasonable expectation of what I'll be getting when I pick up a shirt package and buy it without trying it on. All I have to do is decide whether or not I like the pattern, and go from there. Just my $.02

</tangent>


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

So, for some reason last night my tablet decided I needed to post in the Feb Acquisitions from last year.

Late last night I received a text from my BB guy telling me that my chukkas were finally in, and this morning I got to stop by and do a . The box they came in looked like it had been through warehouse hell and back, but the shoes inside were perfect, and fit just as well. Hopefully this rain will subside soon so I will be ble to wear them before it gets too late in the year. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Peal-Co.%C2%AE-Chukka-Boots/MH00062,default,pd.html?dwvar_MH00062_Color=LTBR&contentpos=9&cgid=0522

I also picked up a new Locharron Macalister tartan tie and BB lux line shirt, as well as yesterday getting lucky at the local used bookstore and picked up a Leibovitzbook for the girl, and a Jonvelle book for myself.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Takai said:


> *So, for some reason last night my tablet decided I needed to post in the Feb Acquisitions from last year. *


lol I saw that, I was wondering about that


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> OF, I completely agree. I don't even waste time trying out other OCBD's because I love PRL custom fits so much.


Call me petty, but I just can't get over the logo.

Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Call me petty, but I just can't get over the logo.
> 
> Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


I completely agree I own a few although I am a bigger guy so they are not custom fit, I just can not put a jacket on over them knowing that the logo is there. I do believe you can have the custom made through the PRL website and they can put initials in that spot rather than the logo...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Eh, the logo is small enough that it really doesn't bother me all that much, in the same way that a monogram wouldn't bother me all that much. My thing is, if I'm wearing one in a situation where I'm more dressed up and wouldn't want the logo (wearing a tie, for instance), then I'm going to be wearing a jacket over it and no one will be the wiser. OTOH, if I'm without a jacket and tie, I'm wearing it casually with an open collar and the sleeves most likely rolled up, where a logo wouldn't matter one way or another. 

For the record, I do have a few in varying degrees of formality without logos OTR, and I pick them up when I find them.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Wouldn't be caught dead in a solid-colored logo, but for some reason, I'm quite fond of those multi-colored ponies.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Couple highlights from the past several weeks: three great Talbotts wools send as an apology by an eBayer who made a mistake on my order:


And this beauty snagged from eBay for a real steal: 



Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

orange fury: You need to give Ratio Clothing a spin, they're far better than any Ralph OCBDs I've tried. There's a $20 off first time order link on my blog.


----------



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Quickest way to tell that I'm tired of cold weather and ready for spring? I go on a pastel OCBD-buying binge (with a tie thrown in for good measure):


Nice oxfords like the choice of colors. Any particular store/site you purchased these from?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Call me petty, but I just can't get over the logo.
> 
> Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


_*Petty!*_ :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Well, I caved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These finally came in. Far nicer than I had expected and BNIB with trees and bags. Can't beat that for $125.

If anyone who is an 8D is interested in a pair, the same seller has another pair for sale for the same BIN price. He accepted by $125 offer immediately.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got in a new pair of Kent Wang cufflinks and a powder blue linen pocket square.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Just got in a new pair of Kent Wang cufflinks and a powder blue linen pocket square.


They are very nice - enjoy


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw a couple drivers on the 50% off rack at Dillards so I snagged 'em
PRL Arkley and CH Air Grant


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fair warning, picture-heavy post.

So, with the recent warm weather we've been having (mid 70's), I kind of went on a spring/summer buying spree. These were bought over the course of a couple weeks and delivered to the apartment I'm in the process of moving out of, so this weekend was the first chance I've had to pick it all up:

Joseph A Bank tuxedo for my wedding (traded my notch lapel model in for a peak lapel):


Charles Tyrwhitt Extra Slim Fit Marcella front formal shirt (had to exchange the one I had for a smaller neck size). Also, the buttons will be removed:


Ralph Lauren chinos, I think I'm in love. Strongly considering picking up a second pair:


Ralph Lauren seersucker pants:


Michael Kors linen blazer. 40R is a bit too big for me, but I'm going to take it to a tailor and see how much could feasibly be done. Nice jacket, but may end up on B&S depending on how much (and economically) it can be altered:


Ralph Lauren India Madras shorts. Ridiculously lightweight, I need more:


Belted Cow emblematic through LL Bean. After a gift card and discounts, I paid about $10, worth every penny(and made in Maine!):


Long time mini-grail: a Haspel seersucker suit. I'm normally a 38-39R, but it turns out a 38L was a perfect fit. I found it NWT on eBay at a price I absolutely couldn't pass up, glad I went for it:


And finally, not necessarily trad, but a gift that my best man got me that was very fitting lol:


Thats probably going to close out February acquisitions for me lol.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Good haul, hobbes.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

What kind of lapels are on your tux? I'm wondering because some of the JAB tuxes are satin but one model is grosgrain and there is no view of the pockets on their site. I'm wondering if they are flap or not.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

bigwordprof said:


> What kind of lapels are on your tux? I'm wondering because some of the JAB tuxes are satin but one model is grosgrain and there is no view of the pockets on their site. I'm wondering if they are flap or not.


JAB Signature peak lapel tuxedo has grosgrain facings.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bigwordprof said:


> What kind of lapels are on your tux? I'm wondering because some of the JAB tuxes are satin but one model is grosgrain and there is no view of the pockets on their site. I'm wondering if they are flap or not.


The model I have has the satin facings. All of their tuxes have flaps, but I removed the pocket stitching and tucked the flaps in. I wanted the grosgrain version because it's a bit nicer, but I wear a 38R jacket with a"somewhere between a 32-34 waist. For some reason the 38R jacket comes nested with a 28 waist pair of pants, which couldn't be let out enough. The 39R jacket (which had 32 pants) makes me look like a line backer, so the option that made the most sense was getting the slightly lower quality version (still not bad though) with the better fit


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Puritan said:


> Nice oxfords like the choice of colors. Any particular store/site you purchased these from?


just saw this, everything here was from Marshalls


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, I lied, my last post wasn't my last for February. Today I picked up three pairs of pants I had dropped off last week to have the waists brought in 3-4 sizes (as an aside, the work they did was incredible, I can even tell it was ever altered). The reason I'm posting these here is because I've only been able to wear the white pair once, even though I bought all three last year. They were all a bit too tight in the waist when I bought them, then, after losing 30 lbs, they were all massive in the waist. After tailoring I can finally wear all of them, so even though they've been sitting in my closet for a year, it's like 3 brand new pairs of pants.

Calvin Klein 100% linen:


Ralph Lauren:


Southern Tide Channel Markers:


looking forward to spring!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I have a couple pairs of the ST Channel Marker pants and wore them A LOT on the 100+ days last summer. I really like the fabric with that tiny bit of stretch in it. My only gripe is they do not iron well.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> I have a couple pairs of the ST Channel Marker pants and wore them A LOT on the 100+ days last summer. I really like the fabric with that tiny bit of stretch in it. My only gripe is they do not iron well.


Because of the color, I tend to wear mine casually usually as a replacement for flat front chino shorts, and treat the fabric like linen or seersucker (embrace the wrinkling). With that said, they're never crumpled and creased, they're just not necessarily pressed.

actually, now that I think about it, the only thing I actually iron regularly is dress shirts lol...


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

That Hickey Freeman sports jacket I got off the bay (pics earlier in the thread) came in great condition and fully canvassed, score.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Because of the color, I tend to wear mine casually usually as a replacement for flat front chino shorts, and treat the fabric like linen or seersucker (embrace the wrinkling). With that said, they're never crumpled and creased, they're just not necessarily pressed.
> 
> actually, now that I think about it, the only thing I actually iron regularly is dress shirts lol...


Don't get me wrong I embrace the wrinkling, I purchased mine thinking I might be able to get away with wearing them to work in the summertime, but no such luck. I do the same as you and basically just wear mine as a substitute for shorts.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Old J&M limited edition. Not sure if shell or not, but sharp shoes for $7.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Not shell - microcreasing.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Hiss and boo. Oh well, I figured as much. But for that cheap, they'll work for a while.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

With our anniversary coming up in the first week of next month, I believe this will be my gift to her, and consequently my last Feb Acquisition. 
https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?sku=30978471
Does Tiffany count as Trad? Or is it only trad if it's cuff links and buckles?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Since Takai brought it up.. My gf just finished her first big run. Disney princess event or something like that this past weekend. Regardless, I gave her a new pair of pearls yesterday to encourage/reward her hard work. Her pic not mine.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

To continue a theme, this was for my girlfriend on Valentine's day:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

White walkover longwings, new but missing an insole and with a scuff on the toe, $40 shipped and on their way to me from Maine:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Flairball said:


> Almost forgot I picked this up in Freeport. Not urban wear, but I do believe it has an element of outdoor trad to it.


or as I like to call it, the Ed Gein hat :icon_smile_big:


----------

